# Миофасциальный синдром малого таза



## Givani (4 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте  подскажите лечение миофасциального синдрома малого таза,и кто из докторов лечит! СПАСИБО


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2018)

@Givani, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

